# Fred's 125l tank with macro shots



## Fred Dulley (15 Jul 2007)

Hi guys, this is my Juwel 125.













Filtration- Juwel internal filter and Supafish aqua pro 1 external.

Lighting- 63W for 2 hours, 99W for 5 hours, 63W for 2 hours. All tubes with reflectors.

Lighting layout from front to back is:
25W SunGlo
18W Arcadia Freshwater
18W Interpet Daylight Plus
20W SunGlo
18W Arcadia Freshwater

CO2- Pressurized system with 2Kg fire extinguisher and Ceramic Diffuser. 2 bubbles per second.

Substrate- ADA Aqua Soil Malaya

Ferts- Tropica Plant Nutrition, 5ml 3x week (but Ive now stopped and the ADA soil seems to br providing enough trace for plants) and DIY NPK 3x week. Nitrate 15ppm, Phosphate 1.5ppm, Potassium 20ppm. 50% water change once per week.

Fish

16 Cardinals
4 Harlequin Rasbora
2 Black Widow
Ancistrus sp.

Plants

Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''
Echinodorus 'Red Flame'
Echinodorus bleheri
Microsorum pteropus
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Golden'
Vallisneria sp.


----------



## Maximumbob (15 Jul 2007)

Nice one Fred... looking bubbly in there!!!!


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Jul 2007)

Here's some macro shots for you all.


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Jul 2007)

Nice photos Fred, have you recently bought a macro lens?

I wonder what Cryptocoryne balansae would like in place of the Vallis.

Dave.

P.S. How did you get five tubes under the hood?


----------



## Fred Dulley (18 Jul 2007)

Indeed I have Dave. It's the Olympus 50mm 1.2 macro lens.

Hhmm, that's an interesting idea with the Cryptocoryne balansae. The vallis is the only thin-ish plant in there. The crypt may be a bit too bold. I'll have a think though.

Concerning the hood, I did what George did on his Rio 125 apart from I joined some tubes together by the use of reflector clips.


----------

